# Sound einfügen und abspielen



## CPlusPlusHater (25. Jan 2014)

Wie es im Titel steht, will ich fragen, wie man einen Sound in Java einfügt und abspielt. Ich habe schon in verschiedenen Foren nachgeguckt, jedoch funktionierten diese Ratschläge nicht. Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Gucky (25. Jan 2014)

Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlermeldung. Was hast du versucht und was ging nicht?


----------



## CPlusPlusHater (1. Feb 2014)

Sry, dass ich so spät antworte. Ich gebe dir mal den Quellcode, mit dem ich es versucht hab.


```
a = AudioSystem.getClip();
				AudioInputStream ais = AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(new File("1.WAV"));
				a.open(ais);
```


----------



## Gucky (1. Feb 2014)

Ich habe mal ein bisschen im Internet geguckt und deine Vorgehensweise nicht gefunden. Guck mal hier.


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Feb 2014)

CPlusPlusHater hat gesagt.:


> Sry, dass ich so spät antworte. Ich gebe dir mal den Quellcode, mit dem ich es versucht hab.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Und was sollen wir damit? (Sorry, Glaskugel in reperatur)


----------



## CPlusPlusHater (3. Feb 2014)

Funktioniert nicht. Und ich wollte euch fragen, was bei meinem Quellcode falsch ist.


----------



## JavaMeister (3. Feb 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht.

Ich habe weder einen Fehler noch eine abweichende Funktionsbeschreibung. ;(


----------

